# 420 clutch kit



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey all, i was surfing the web and came across this today, http://traxms.com/MT_E-WE436098-p-ATV-Parts_Clutch_Kits_EPI_Competition.html



So im kinda confused at what it is and how it works i have a manual and i know on the autos and such u can change the springs to stiffer ones to help turning tires, like all u brute guys do. Is this basicly the same thing?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Probably works like our spring combos except these go in one place. Give it a shot.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya was definatley thinking about it. I mean its only 50 bucks. I wonder how hard it ia to install.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm sure you could find transmission info in a manual... at least get an idea of the job ahead of you. My stepdad got a gear reduction for $225 for the 08 Rincon he used to have, about 6 hours after starting he finished up the job lol. He said he'd never have tackled it if he knew it was that difficult. Not trying to steer you away, just do your homework on it a bit.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

These things are usualy a piece of cake. Besides...you have the manual. Don't sweat it.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol i aint worried about time or labor. Im pretty mechanicly inclined just bikes are semi new to me. Im sure me ans southernbrute750 will takle it in a couple hours. Hell i only took 2 hrs on my snorks and pretty much went in blind


----------

